

Virgin America goes Slinkset...$25k going to a Boston non-profit - ncbutters
http://slinksetmatch.com/2009/01/22/virgin-america-goes-slinkset/

======
iamelgringo
Nice job landing the contract with Virgin. Did they contact you guys, or did
you contact them?

~~~
ncbutters
They came to us through a couple degrees of separation. You never know where
opportunities will come from.

------
dc2k08
I was wondering what happened slinkset. It's been quiet on their features/help
sets and usually they are very responsive and pander to requests with
lightning speed. I was worried that they were packing it in. It's a relief to
know that they were just knocking this out. congratz guys, looks great.
categories coming 09? :)

~~~
ncbutters
Yeah, sorry if we were a bit quiet on the home front. We've tried to do a good
job of keeping up on the help requests though. As for features, we've been
knocking some out here and there, but as you can see from the Virgin America
site...categories are alive and kicking. Look for them to be released to the
public real soon.

------
edawerd
Awesome job guys! I LOVE the idea and submitted an idea of my own. Anyone in
HN want to implement this? =P

[http://revolutiontakesflight.com/items/Exercise_bicycles_und...](http://revolutiontakesflight.com/items/Exercise_bicycles_under_every_seat_to_help_propel_the_plane_)

------
bd
Very well done. Is this a business model that reddit tried (custom branded
sites ala <http://lipstick.com>) before it got bought by Conde Nast?

~~~
jonknee
Re: Lipstick.com... Business model must have worked as that was a CondeNet
site.

------
LukeG
that's a rad looking site

~~~
jmorin007
Agree with Luke. Very sweet...congrats John and Brett!

------
steveplace
What's even better about this site... if you've registered with them
previously for other things, you're username is already in there. I just tried
to register to fool around with it and they had me in the database already.

~~~
BvS
I would prefer if my own site users wouldn't need to register again.

